# demooneys carp tournament



## meherg (May 22, 2009)

100 dollars fri &sat nite giving 100 dollars an hour plus side pot


----------



## MIKE T. (May 22, 2009)

Lakeview is giving 100 every 20 minutes friday night and 100 every 30 minutes saturday night .  Entry is 150.00 for both nights plus side pot.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 22, 2009)

i didn't even know demooney's was still open for fishin since Jason sold it!! 

i would like to fish lakeview but just can't do both nights!! my cousin will be there fishing it though


----------



## MIKE T. (May 22, 2009)

It doesn't matter where your fishing this weekend your probably going to get wet.


----------



## t.woods035 (May 24, 2009)

*lakeview*

Wheres lakeview


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 24, 2009)

t.woods035 said:


> Wheres lakeview



in covington, off hwy 81


----------

